# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Anhebung der Mindestlöhne in Thailand

## schiene

Seit 1. April gilt der neue Mindestlohn von 300 Baht pro Tag in sieben Provinzen.
Der erhöhte Mindestlohn gilt ab April in Bangkok und den Provinzen Nakhon Pathom, Nonthaburi, Samut Prakan, Samut Sakhon, Phuket und Pathum Thani.
Ab 2013 soll der Mindestlohn in allen Provinzen auf 300 Bath angehoben werden.

----------


## pit

Dumm ist nur, dass die dadurch ausgelöste Preissteigerungswelle die anderen Provinzen schon erreichen wird, bevor dort der Mindestlohn angehoben wurde.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Naja,bei denen die weniger als 300 Bath am Tag verdienen dürfte es sich um eine Minderheit handeln.
Tagelöhner,vielleicht auch noch vereinzelt Fliesbandarbeiter,aber sonst..??

----------


## pit

Eine genauere Erhebung wäre sicher mal interessant. Nach meiner Einschätzung beträgt die "Minderheit" mehr als 50%!

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene",
dem ...


> Naja,bei denen die weniger als 300 Bath am Tag verdienen dürfte es sich um eine Minderheit handeln.
> Tagelöhner,vielleicht auch noch vereinzelt Fliesbandarbeiter,aber sonst..??


...ist leider ganz und gar nicht so.
300 Baht am Tag bedeuten ca. 8.000 bis 9.000 Baht im Monat - und mit einem solchen Einkommen muss nicht nur eine Minderheit (allerdings denke ich jetzt dabei nicht an 50% oder mehr der Bevoelkerung) in THA auskommen/leben.

Darueber hinaus pflichte ich "pit" bei, dass solche verordneten Lohnerhoehungen nahezu zeitgleich mit der Erhoehung der Verbraucherpreise einhergeht - und das trifft dann alle, auch jene die etwas mehr als den Mindestlohn verdienen, aber von der Grundlohnerhoehung nicht profitieren. Darueber hinaus - und das ist leider ein echtes Uebel in THA - werden Preiserhoehungen, nicht wie in Deutschland meist gehandhabt, in %-Punkten sondern in 5 bzw. 10 Baht-Schritten vorgenommen. Das trifft dann auf Gueter zu die jetzt z.B. noch 25 Baht kosten und dann eben nur noch fuer 30 oder 35 Baht zu haben sind - eine Steigerung von 20-40% !!!
Und glaube auch nicht, dass dies Einzelfaelle oder Ausnahmen waeren.   

maeueutik

----------


## chauat

Beispiel, der Wasser und auch der Strom Mann bekommen je 800,- Baht + Haus bei uns im Monat, Nebenerwerb ist da  ein muss! 2000,- Bekommt Papa für seine Dorfvorsteher/Polizei Tätigkeiten und meine Frau bekommt 10.500,- als Buchhalterin in Heimarbeit. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## schiene

Die Mindestlöhne sind ja auch für fest Angestellte/Arbeiter gedacht.Kleine Selbstständige(Suppenküchen,kleine Läden u.a.) betrifft das nicht da sie ja für sich selbst arbeiten.Somlak hat schon damals vor über 12 Jahren 25.000 Bath in dem Unternehmen wo sie tätig war verdient.
Dazu bekam sie 14 Tage bezahlten Urlaub,war krankenversichert und hatte eine preiswerte Unterkunft welche von der Firma gestellt wurde.
Ok,sicher ist/war dies kein Maßstab aber es zeigt auch das es auch in thailand Firmen gibt welchr gut bezahlen.(war ein jap.Unternehmen)
Das die teuerungsrate natürlich in Thailand sehr hoch ist kann niemand leugnen und ein Leben mit 8-10.000 Bath ist auch für Thais sehr schwer!!

----------


## Erich

> Eine genauere Erhebung wäre sicher mal interessant. Nach meiner Einschätzung beträgt die "Minderheit" mehr als 50%!


Da wo Lek herkommt, macht diese "Minderheit" weit mehr als 50% aus und von da ist noch ziemlich weit bis "Dunkelisaan"...

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene",
willst Du dies... 



> ...Somlak hat schon damals vor über 12 Jahren 25.000 Bath in dem Unternehmen wo sie tätig war verdient.
> Dazu bekam sie 14 Tage bezahlten Urlaub,war krankenversichert und hatte eine preiswerte Unterkunft welche von der Firma gestellt wurde.


...etwa als Durchschnitteinkommen fuer einen Thai ansehen?
Ein Akademiker (frisch von der Uni) verdient selten mehr als 15.000 Baht im Monat Anfangsgehalt. Jetzt mag sich dies alles in den letzten 2-3 Jahren etwas angehoben haben nur Du "schiene", bist (wie ich das sehe) mit Deiner Einschaetzung was Normalloehne in Thailand angeht, auf dem Holzweg.

Und diese "Suppenkuechenbetreiber"...



> ...Kleine Selbstständige(Suppenküchen,kleine Läden u.a.) betrifft das nicht da sie ja für sich selbst arbeiten...


...gehoeren fuer mich zu den Besserverdienenden des Landes.
Hierzu nur eine kleine Rechnung:
Eine solche Garkueche verkauft am Tag ca. 100 dishes zu durchschnittlich 40 Baht. Fuer den Einkauf und sonstigen Kosten werden 1.700 Baht verwendet. Damit ergibt sich fuer den Suppenkuechenverkaeufer einen Tageserloes von 2.300 Baht - im Monat also ca. 60.000 Baht - haelt er seine Sonntagsruhe ein. 
Ich kenne nun "Suppenverkaeufer" die verkaufen 200 - 300 dishes am Tag!
Dass diese mit einer Erhoeheung des Tageslohnes nichts zu tun haben ist klar - aber befuerworten tun diese eine solche Erhoehung auch. Damit koennen sie Ihre "Suppe" anstand fuer 40 Baht kuenftig nun fuer 45 Baht verkaufen - es wird ja alles so viel teuerer.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

> "schiene",
> willst Du dies... 
> ...etwa als Durchschnitteinkommen fuer einen Thai ansehen?


nein,ich habe ja auch geschrieben "Ok,sicher ist/war dies kein Maßstab..."

Nicht jede Suppenküche hat 100 und mehr "Esser"In den Dörfern oder kleineren Städten haben sie viel weniger.
Somlaks grosse Schwester betreibt an ihrem Haus auch eine kleine Suppenküche.Sie verkauft tägl.25-30 Suppen.
Pro Suppe hat sie einen *Nettogewinn* von 10 Bath.Zusätzlich hat sie noch einen kleinen Verkausladen für Getränke
und andere Kleinigkeiten welcher nochmals tägl.etwa 200-250 Bath *Nettogewinn* abwirft.Samstags und Sonntags sowie Feiertags
ist die Suppenküche nicht geöffnet.Sind also ca.450 Bath an den Öffnungszeiten.Kleine Nebeneinnahmen wie Obstverkauf aus eigener Ernte,
der Verkauf von Schweinen(meist haben sie 2-3) bringt auch noch einmal ab und wann Geld.

Ich glaube man muss unterscheiden ob jemand in einer Firma fest angestellt ist oder auf Gelegenheitsjobs wartet.
In meinem Hausbaubericht habe ich ja auch geschrieben was mein Schwager zur Zeit den Bauarbeitern zahlt

"Kosten für Personal:
Es wird mit einem Team welches überwiegend aus dem Ort stammt gearbeitet.
Vorarbeiter:kommt aus der Familie und ist vom Fach,baute auch beim Holländer einem Schweizer und andere Häuser in der Umgebung.Sehr gefragter Mann und absolut zuverlässig.Pro Tag 350 Bath.
Arbeiter mit jahrelangen Erfahrungen auf dem Bau:280 Bath pro Tag
Hilfsarbeiter: 240 Bath pro Tag.
Zusätzlich gibts 1x essen und Trinkwasser ist frei."

Gilt denn der neue Mindestlohn für jeden oder ist er nur für Firmen,Unternehmen bindend??

----------


## pit

> Gilt denn der neue Mindestlohn für jeden oder ist er nur für Firmen,Unternehmen bindend??


Der Mindestlohn gilt für alle, die in einem Anstellungsverhältnis stehen. Das ist bei Mitarbeitern in Firmen ohnehin ein MUSS, schon alleine aus dem Grunde der Unfallversicherung.

Wenn Du z.B. einen Gärtner findest, der Dir gelegentlich den Rasen mäht und der mit 150 Baht am Tag zufrieden ist, dann soll es gut sein.

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Nicht, dass jemand auf die Idee kommt, ich koennte gegen die pauschale Anhebung des Mindestlohns in Thailand votieren.
Die zuletzt ausgesprochenen Erhoehung der Mindestloehne landesweit auf 300 Baht haben aber auch fuer die thaileandische Volkswirtschaft ganz erhebliche Auswirkungen.

"schiene", ich denke mal, dass in der Gegend um Buriram/Surin (da seit Ihr ja irgend wann mal zu Hause - wenn ich mich nicht irre) der zuletzt gueltige Mindestlohn bei ca. 170 Baht pro Arbeitstag gelegen haben duerfte. (Das kann man recherchieren, doch eine geringfuegige Abweichung macht sich an dieser Stelle nur unwesentlich bemerkbar.) Laut Deinen Angaben liegt das Entgeld, des fuer Deinen Hausbau verantwortlichen Poliers, bei einem Tagessalaer von 350 Baht. Das entspricht ca. dem doppelten des derzeitig noch gueltigen Mindestlohns - was m.E. auch heute noch, einem marktkonformem Entgeld (wie die Oekonomen zu sagen pflegen) entspricht. Gleiches gilt fuer die Salaere der Mitarbeiter und deren Abstaende untereinander. 
Die Anhebung der Mindestloehne werden meines Erachtens jetzt folgende Auswirkungen auf diese Loehne haben. 
Man wird mindestens den alten Abstand zwischen dem derzeitige Tageslohn und dem alten Mindestlohn haben wollen, was dann hiesse, dass der Polier ca. 480 Baht und die ihm zugeordnenten MA jeweils 400 bzw. 370 Baht am Tage verdienten.
"schiene", ich weiss nicht was die Labourcosts fuer Deinen Hausbau in Summe ausmachen - aber mit den neuen Loehnen wuerde sich dieser nicht ganz unerheblich verteuern.

Doch zu des "Pudels Kern" - nicht der "schien'sche" Hausbau bekommt ein Problem, sondern die Volkswirtschaft, die in THA noch ueberwiegend auf der menschliche Arbeitskraft basiert und auf deren Bezahlbarkeit man angewiesen ist. Die Anhebung der Mindestloehne wird in einigen Bereichen der Industrie zu verstaerkten Anstrengungen in der Automatisierung fuehren. Dem geht einher eine steigende Freisetzung menschlicher Arbeitskraefte - und dies bei insgesamt steigenden Lebenshaltsungskosten. 
Ein Teufelskreis der die Armen (meist ungebildeten) noch aermer und damit die Distanz zu den Etablierten groesser und unueberbrueckbarer macht.    

Ein auf diese Weise vorgenommener Eingriff in die Marktwirtschaft (eine verordnete, nahezu Verdoppelung, der Mindestloehne) wird Thailand mit einem gewaltigen Inflationssprung bezahlen muessen. Was dies fuer die (arbeitende/abhaengige) Bevoelkerung bedeutet ist unschwer auszumalen - u.a. steigende (Soll-)Zinsen.

Man kann gegen die deutschen, oesterreichischen oder schweizerischen Gewerkschaften wettern, aber ohne diese haette es in diesen Laendern keinen gerechten (wobei auch dies schon mit Vorbehalten diskutiert werden kann) Fortschritt, erst recht nicht in Sachen Loehne und Gehaelter, gegeben.
Nicht, dass auch jene populistische Forderungen ausgegeben haetten, aber letztendlich traf man sich dort, wo sich Arbeitnehmer im verantwortungsvollen Gleichschritt mit der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung eines Landes konsolidierten.

Mir scheint dies in Thailand nicht moeglich, nicht machbar - nicht heute und leider auch noch nicht morgen. Vielleicht irgendwann - Uebermorgen.

maeeutik

----------


## chauat

Einen kleinen Einspruch bezügliche der Automation, ob einer 200 oder 400 Baht verdient spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Der Aufwand Anlagen zu Automatisieren lohn da noch nicht.

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## maeeutik

Das...


> Einen kleinen Einspruch bezügliche der Automation, ob einer 200 oder 400 Baht verdient spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Der Aufwand Anlagen zu Automatisieren lohn da noch nicht.Gruß
> Martin


 ...ist eine irrige Auslegung.
Die Fragen nach einer Automation werden sicherlich auf verschiedene Art beantwortet, doch ist eine Verdoppelung der (Arbeits-) Kosten ein leicht bewertbares Argument.
Dies, in einer Reihe weiterer Vorteile die der Automation grundsaetzlich zugeschrieben werden, koennen (und oft sind sie es) die Motivation fuer die ersten Schritte in die Automatisierung sein.

maeeutik

----------


## pit

Die Auswirkungen werden langsam sichtbar.

Ich kann das jetzt mal nur am Beispiel unserer Firma beschreiben. Am Freitag hat der Chef eine einstündige Ansprache vor versammelter Mannschaft zu diesem Thema gehalten und versucht, den Leuten zu erklären, warum es ab nächsten Monat einschneidende Änderungen geben wird.

Ich muss vorausschicken, dass bei uns 48 Wochenstunden bei 6 Arbeitstagen der Normalfall sind. Vor etwa 2 Jahren mit einem Benzinpreishoch wurde entschieden, die 48 Stunden auf 5 Tage aufzuteilen. Mo. – Do. je 10 Stunden und Freitags 8 Stunden! Das bedeutete für jeden Mitarbeiter eine Einsparung von 20% in den Fahrkosten zur Arbeitsstelle. Der bislang gültige Mindestlohn zu der Zeit betrug 215 Baht! 

Der Mindestlohn ist die Basis für einen 8 – Stunden Tag. Daher wurde von Mo. – Do. für die 2 Stunden ein OT - Zuschlag gezahlt basierend auf dem Mindestlohn / 8 plus einem Zuschlag von 25%! Das mit dem Mindestlohn betrifft rund 75 – 80% aller Mitarbeiter in unserer Firma.

Die erste Änderung ist, dass wieder an 6 Tagen die Woche gearbeitet wird. Damit entfallen die OT – Zuschläge für die Firma und natürlich auch für die Mitarbeiter. Die Mitarbeiter haben 20% mehr für die Fahrtkosten aufzuwenden!

Es gibt bei uns Bereiche, die 24 Stunden laufen, bislang in 2 Schichten zu je 12 Stunden. 8 Stunden Mindestlohn plus 4 Stunden OT. Die Leute haben das freiwillig gemacht, wegen des Geldes. Nun wird geändert in 3 Schichten zu je 8 Stunden. Das bedeutet, dass mehr Personal eingestellt wird und auch, dass die Arbeiter(innen), die vorher im April ca. 490 Baht / Schicht bekommen haben, nun bei 300 Baht bleiben.

Ich wollte das nur mal zum allgemeinen Verständnis dieser neuen Regelung beisteuern. Nun kann sich sicher jeder ausrechnen, wie sich eine gesetzlich verordnete Lohnerhöhung für in unserem Fall für etwa 440 Mitarbeiter von knapp 40% auswirkt.

Das sind Einsparungen, welche die Firma in Lohnkosten machen kann. Der Rest der Mehrausgaben wird auf die Produktpreise umgelegt!

Mein Gehalt ist leider nicht erhöht worden!  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

Laut Bangkok Post wird ab Neujahr 2013 der 300 Bath Mindestlohn landesweit eingeführt. Das wurde auf der heutigen Kabinettsitzung beschlossen.
It's real: B300 wage from Jan 1 | Bangkok Post: news

----------


## chauat

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die Umsetzung auf dem Land so erfolgen wird. 
Bei uns sind jetzt schon viele Burmesen auf dem Bau, das gibt dann eine GUTE Gehaltserhöhung für die Polizisten.  :: 

Gruß
Martin  :: 

PS: seltsam hatte heute morgen schon mal hier darauf geantwortet ist aber wech!    ::

----------


## schiene

...und das soll in Thailand 2013 in "key positions" verdient werden
http://my.bangkoklibrary.com/wp-cont...Guide-2013.pdf

----------


## wein4tler

Bangkok Post - *Fast 2.500 Mitarbeiter haben in den ersten fünf Tagen des Jahres ihren Arbeitsplatz verloren*, nachdem der Mindestlohn am 1. Januar landesweit auf 300 Baht pro Tag angehoben wurde, erklärte Arbeitsminister Padermchai Sasomsap. Das Kabinett hat derweil ein Paket beschlossen, um kleine und mittlere Unternehmen zu entlassen. Der Mindestlohn von 300 Baht trat bereits in sieben Provinzen im April des letzten Jahres in Kraft, darunter Bangkok. Im gleichen Zeitrum *verloren 243.141 Arbeiter im vergangenen Jahr ihren Arbeitsplatz*, sagte der Minister.

Der stellvertretender Ministerpräsident und Finanzminister Kittiratt Na-Ranong, sagte, dass das Hilfspaket der Regierung folgende Leistungen beinhaltet:

Steuerbefreiung für die ersten 300.000 Baht Gewinn für Firmen mit einem Umsatz von weniger als 30 Millionen Baht pro Jahr. Über 210.000 Firmen werden von dieser Maßnahme profitieren, während die Regierung voraussichtlich rund 2,8 Milliarden Baht pro Jahr verlieren wird.
Steuererleichterungen für kleinere und mittlere Hotels mit Zimmerpreise von 40 bis 80 Baht pro Tag für drei Jahre. Diese Maßnahme wird die Regierung rund 14,16 Millionen Baht pro Jahr kosten.
Eine Erhöhung des Budgets für die Beamtenausbildung, um sich der aktuellen wirtschaftlichen Situation anzupassen. Ausbildung und Seminare, die von staatlichen Stellen organisiert werden.
Die Erweiterung der bereits durchgeführten Maßnahmen in den sieben Pilot-Provinzen. Diese Maßnahmen werden in diesem Jahr in allen Provinzen bis zum 31. Dezember verlängert.
Zu diesen Maßnahmen gehört der Social Security Fund (SSF), der für Firmen rund 10 Milliarden Baht an zinsgünstigen Darlehen bereitstellt, um die Liquidität der Firmen zu gewährleisten.

Weitere Maßnahmen sind: Senkung der Arbeitgeberbeiträge an den SSF; Steuererleichterungen bei den Lohnzahlungen, die die Erhöhung des Mindestlohns übersteigen (in vielen Provinzen verschieden); zinsgünstige Darlehen; und garantierte Darlehen der Thai Credit Guarantee Corporation

----------


## pit

Das alles hätte die Regierung mal vorher durchdenken sollen und nicht im Hauruckverfahren eine Mindestlohnanhebung von 210 Baht pro Tag um mehr als 40% beschließen. Das wäre sicher auch moderater gegangen. Worauf jetzt alle warten, ist die Welle der Preiserhöhungen für fast alle Güter durch die gestiegenen Produktionskosten. 

Warten wir mal, wer am Ende in die Röhre schaut.

 ::

----------


## chauat

Die Firma für die meine Frau Arbeitet wird sich das ein Paar Monate noch ansehen und dann wohl nach Vietnam gehen.   ::  :: 

Gruß
Martin

----------


## schiene

Vietnam,
Auch da werden in absehbarer Zeit die Löhne steigen.

Somlaks kleine Schwester hat überigens Ende letzten Jahres eine Jahressonderzahlung von ihrer Firma erhalten.
Diese berechnet sich aus den gearbeiteten Stunden und Überstunden und den Krankheitstagen im Jahr.
Ich wollte es nicht glauben,aber es war eine Zahlung von sage und schreibe *80.000 Bath*.

----------


## Robert

> .. es war eine Zahlung von sage und schreibe *80.000 Bath*.


Was hat sie denn für ein Jahresgehalt, ich würde das Gegenchecken, 
denn *80.000 Bath* ist für die allermeisten Thailänder mehr als ein Jahresgehalt.
Das zahlt kein Arbeitgeber als Bonus!

----------


## schiene

Sie verdient monatlich um die 28.000 Bath.
Ihr Bereichsleiter ist gleichzeitig auch ihr Mann.Somlak hat bevor sie nach Deutschland kam (und das ist nur über 13 Jahre her)
damals auch schon über 20.000 Bath in der gleichen Firma verdient.

----------


## schiene

Wir haben eben noch einmal nachgefragt.
Die Summe ist so hoch da sie 20 jähriges Jubiläum in der Firma hatte.
Allesrdings sind in den 80.000 Bath der Monatslohn mit enthalten.
Das hatte sie nicht mit gesagt.Trotz allem ist es ein schönes Sümmchen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...was ist das für eine firma, schiene
Und was macht sie da.? 




> Sie verdient monatlich um die 28.000 Bath.
> Ihr Bereichsleiter ist gleichzeitig auch ihr Mann.Somlak hat bevor sie nach Deutschland kam (und das ist nur über 13 Jahre her)
> damals auch schon über 20.000 Bath in der gleichen Firma verdient.

----------


## schiene

Das ist ein japanisches Unternehmen.

MURAMOTO ELECTRON (THAILAND) PUBLIC COMPANY LIMITED | Thailand | Company Profile
Sie arbeitet da 6 Tage die Woche,meist 12 Stunden.Zum 1.arbeitet sie als Abteilungsleiterin in einem Produktionsbereich und zum 2.arbeitet sie noch in der Kundenakquise wo sie für Abschlüsse Prozente bekommt.Die Kundenakquise führt sie auch noch zusätzlich von zu Hause aus
durch.Sie arbeitet somit oftmals bis zu 14 Stunden am Tag.Ja,auch das gibts in Thailand.

----------


## pit

Bei vielen Firmen wurden zum Jahresende erstaunliche Summen als Bonus ausgezahlt. Teilweise bis zum 6-fachen Monatsgehalt. Ganz vorne die Japaner.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gut so
Dann wird - hoffentlich - kein anderer mehr zur kasse gebetten   ::

----------


## schiene

Die jüngere Schwester meiner Frau bekam 2013 im Dezember 90.000 Bath Lohn + Sonderjahreszahlung von der Firma. :: 
Ab Februar will sie kündigen und zurück nach Prakhon Chai um das Geschäft von Mutter weiter zu führen.

----------


## tom

Sind diese Bonuszahlungen irgendwie vertraglich geregelt oder ist es schlicht reine Glücksache ob jemand was erhält?

Kürzlich habe ich im übrigen von einem Barbetreiber in Bangkok gehört, dass er kaum noch Personal findet. Grund: die Mädels verdienen nun in anderen Jobs wesentlich mehr als früher und das "aufbessern" des Gehalts in einer Bar sei bei weitem nicht mehr so attraktiv wie früher. Was ich im übrigen gut finde.

Gruss Tom

----------


## schiene

> Sind diese Bonuszahlungen irgendwie vertraglich geregelt oder ist es schlicht reine Glücksache ob jemand was erhält


Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen,aber sie bekommt schon mehrere Jahre die Sonderjahreszahlung.Mal mehr mal weniger,das hängt vom
Gewinn der Firma ab.Ob es jeder Angestellte bekommt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

----------


## wein4tler

*Kambodscha:*

Militärpolizisten eröffneten in einem Vorort der Hauptstadt Phnom Penh das Feuer und schossen mehrere Menschen an.
Die *Textilarbeiter fordern eine Verdopplung des Mindestlohns* von derzeit 80 Dollar (etwa 57 Euro). Eine von der Regierung
zugesagte Erhöhung auf umgerechnet 70 Euro ab April lehnen die Gewerkschaften als unzureichend ab. Das würde die Inflation
nicht einmal annähernd abdecken. Die Reallöhne in der Textilbranche Kambodschas sind in den letzten Jahren um 30 Prozent gesunken.

In der Textilindustrie Kambodschas sind rund 650.000 Menschen tätig. 400.000 von ihnen nähen für internationale Modemarken
wie Gap, Nike und H&M. Der Sektor ist eine wichtige Devisenquelle für das verarmte asiatische Land. In jüngster Zeit häuften sich
Proteste gegen die Arbeitsbedingungen und Löhne.

Militärsprecher Kheng Tito rechtfertigte den Einsatz mit der Verhaftung von Aufrührern, die die Streikenden zur Zerstörung von 
Fabriksbesitz anstiften wollten. Die örtliche Bürgerrechtsgruppe LICADHO berichtete hingegen, die Spezialeinheit 911 sei systematisch
mit Eisenstangen, Messern, Kalaschnikows, Steinschleudern und Schlagstöcken gegen die Arbeiter in einem Außenbezirk der
Hauptstadt Phnom Penh vorgegangen. Aktivisten und buddhistische Mönche, die die Arbeiter unterstützen, seien wahllos verprügelt worden.

Die Behörden versuchten, mit ihrem harten Vorgehen die Streikenden einzuschüchtern, sagte Kong Athit von der Textilarbeitergewerkschaft.
Die Streiks würden jedoch fortgesetzt, bis sich die Regierung zu einer neuen Verhandlungsrunde bereiterkläre.

Die Lohnauseinandersetzung in der Textilbranche findet mitten in einer ohnehin politisch angespannten Lage statt.
Die oppositionelle *Nationale Rettungspartei* fordert den seit 28 Jahren regierenden Ministerpräsidenten Hun Sen praktisch
täglich zum Rücktritt auf und fordert Neuwahlen. Hun Sen gewann die Wahlen im Juli, die Opposition wirft ihm aber Wahlbetrug vor.

----------


## pit

> Sind diese Bonuszahlungen irgendwie vertraglich geregelt oder ...


Es gibt keine vertragliche Regelung über Bonuszahlungen. Der entsprechende Arbeitgeber ist da in seiner Entscheidung frei, diese überhaupt und in welcher Höhe zu gewähren! Allerdings ist diese Zahlung auch eine Anerkennung an die Arbeitsleistung. Ein nicht gewähren kommt schon fast einer Kündigung gleich (oder einer Aufforderung, sebst zu kündigen)!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Ein mir bekannter junger Thai arbeitet in Pattaya bei Mc Doof wo er pro Stunde 40 Bath bekommt.
Wären/sind bei 8 Std. 320 Bath.Zimmer teilt er sich mit einem Freund.
Beide jobben noch zusätzlich in einem Restaurant um sich ihr Geld etwas aufzubessern.

----------


## wein4tler

*Ab nächstes Jahr werden die Mindestlöhne in Thailand wieder aufgehoben*

Die 300 Baht Mindesttageslohn Regelung wird ab Anfang nächsten Jahres wieder abgeschafft, erklärte der
Staatssekretär des Arbeitsministeriums am Freitag.

Link:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/gene...pped-next-year


pp Bangkok. Bei einem Seminar der Lohnausschussmitglieder am Freitag erklärte der Staatssekretär des
Arbeitsministeriums, Herr Nakhon Silpa-archa, dass die 300 Baht Tageslohnregelung ab nächstes Jahr wieder abgeschafft wird. 

Bei dem Seminar blieb die Frage offen, ob der Tageslohn höher oder niedriger ausfallen wird. Bei einem Ausschuss
am 8. Dezember 2014 wurde beschlossen, das alte System wieder einzuführen. 

Jetzt sollen die Löhne wieder je nach der Region, nach der Wirtschaft und nach den Lebenshaltungskosten in 
der entsprechenden Region variieren. 
„Das Ministerium untersucht jetzt die Machbarkeit der „schwimmenden Löhne“ und einen geeigneten Weg, um
die Preise festzulegen“, sagte Herr Nakhon. 

Die Änderung der Mindestlöhne werden die Beschäftigungsquoten und die Wettbewerbsfähigkeit Thailands
wieder erhöhen“, verspricht Herr Nakhon. Gleichzeitig sollen sich damit aber auch die Lebensbedingungen,
die Lohnunterschiede der Arbeiter und die Löhne und das Einkommen verbessern, sagte er weiter. 

Die Thai Labour Solidarity Committee hatte Ende März vorgeschlagen, dass der Mindestlohn pro Tag bis 360 Baht
erhöht werden soll. Eine Umfrage in 2015 ergab, dass sich die Lebenshaltungskosten der Arbeitnehmer ab 2013
fast verdoppelt hatte. 

Die 300-Baht Mindestlohn Regelung, bedeutete für die Beschäftigten in einigen Provinzen ein Anstieg von über 100%.
Die Regelung war einer der Wahlkampagnen der Yinglak Chinnawat Regierung im Jahr 2013. Die Arbeitgeber waren
damit nicht einverstanden und leisteten erheblichen Widerstand. Laut ihren Argumenten würde diese Regelung die
Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des Landes untergaben. 
Die Mindestlohnregelung wurde daraufhin auch für die aktuellen Exporteinbrüche Thailands verantwortlich gemacht.
Die Regierung Yinglak verteidigte ihre Maßnahme und erklärte, dass diese Regelung schon lange fällig sei, da die
Lohnkosten seit Jahren schon nicht mehr mit den gestiegenen Lebensunterhaltungskosten mithalten könnten. 

*Tägliche Mindestlöhne in Asien (in Baht) 
*
Singapur            2.000 Baht 

Brunei               1.800 Baht 

Thailand               300 Baht 

Philippinen            300 Baht 

Malaysia               270 Baht 

Indonesien            230 Baht 

Myanmar              110 Baht 

Vietnam                 95 Baht 

Laos                       80 Baht 

Kambodscha           75 Baht

----------


## rampo

Bei uns gibt schon  seit laengeren  350 Baht  fuer Tagloehner  auch unser Arbeiter bekommen 350 Baht und Mama Suppe .

Das mit Mama war ein Scherz .

Fg.

----------


## chauat

Es gibt immer noch Löhne die drunter sind.
Auch gibt es Geschäfte die den Mindestlohn schriftlich im vertrag zugesagt haben dann aber mit 1000 Argumenten kommen um ihn nicht auszuzahlen.

----------


## wein4tler

*Der Mindestlohn kann nur steigen*

Wochenblitz, 9. Juni 2015

Thailand - Der stellvertretende Generalsekretär im Arbeitsministerium sagte, dass die Änderungen beim Mindestlohn
nur bedeuten könnten, dass dieser nur steigen könne, wenn er von Provinz zu Provinz flexibel gehandhabt wird.

Zuvor hatte die Regierung verkündet, dass der im ganzen Land einheitliche Mindestlohn zu Beginn des kommenden
Jahres abgeschafft wird. Jede Provinz solle selbst die Höhe des Mindestlohns regeln. Die Regierung sah sich heftiger
Kritik ausgesetzt, weil Akademiker und Arbeitsschutzverbände davon ausgingen, dass der Mindestlohn sinken könnte.

Arrug sagte, zuständige Behörden hätten lediglich offen über eine Änderung des Mindestlohngesetzes nachgedacht.
Dabei sei die Regierung zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass es nicht notwendig sei, einen landesweit einheitlichen
Mindestlohn zu haben. Entscheidungen seien bislang aber nicht getroffen worden.
Zu einer Entscheidung, wie es mit dem Mindestlohn ab 2016 weitergeht, werde es erst im Oktober kommen, sagte er.

Premierminister General Prayuth Chan-ocha sagte gestern, dass der „pauschale Mindestlohn“ nicht machbar sei,
denn es gäbe „kein Geld“, ihn zu bezahlen und Arbeitgeber nähmen davon Abstand, Arbeitnehmer einzustellen.

„Also woher kommt das Geld, um eine Lohnerhöhung zu finanzieren? Wir sollten den Unternehmen Zeit geben, ihre
Stärke auszubauen“, sagte er. „Wie ich bereits sagte, wer auch immer mehr Lohn haben will, muss zum Arbeitsministerium
gehen und seine Berufsqualifikationen beweisen.“

----------


## wein4tler

Also so sehe ich die Aussage nicht. Wenn diese Mindestlohnregelung fällt, dann denke ich, kann sehr wohl der Lohn fallen.
Die Arbeitgeber zahlen einfach nicht mehr. Da es genug Arbeitslose gibt, werden diese annehmen.
Eigentlich sollte dem Arbeitsministerium auch eine soziale Rolle zu kommen und die Arbeiter gut vertreten.
Aber vielleicht liege ich da falsch mit dieser Ansicht.

----------


## pit

Eines ist sicher, die letzte Erhöhung des Mindestlohnes um rund 40 % hat in kürzester Zeit die Lebenshaltungskosten für den Endverbraucher nahezu verdoppelt. Dem Arbeiter hat das also recht wenig genutzt und der schaut nun in seine Geldbörse aus Zwiebelleder. Der Industrie, die vornehmlich für den thailändischen Markt produziert, kann es eigentlich egal sein.

 ::

----------


## chauat

Aber mal ehrlich, das die Lebenskosten wieder sinken wenn der Mindestlohn sinkt glaubt doch wohl keiner hier!?  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Chauat, da muss ich Dir recht geben. Selbiges konnte man bei der Einführung des Euros bei uns in Österreich gut beobachten.
Es war ein "TEURO".

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Aber mal ehrlich, das die Lebenskosten wieder sinken wenn der Mindestlohn sinkt glaubt doch wohl keiner hier!?


...dann könnte man wieder an Thailand und die Thais glauben  ::

----------

